# Who's going out monday morning?



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I will be out there bright and early with friend Joe. Gobble Gobble

Hopefully pics to come.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

2-4" of snow by am. Yuk. 

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good luck to everyone out there tommorrow mornin'! Two more weeks for me!


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow! I will have to wait until next Monday. Get the pics. coming cant wait.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll be out with the cameras to film my hunt. Be my daughters first turkey hunt she is five and has been waiting for this day since she was out with us on our last waterfowl hunt. Good luck to all and can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## BassHunter87 (Feb 4, 2011)

2-4" of snow forecasted for my area. Still going to go regardless. You guys think they are going to still be active and willing to come to the call?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

First time I ever packed snow camo for a turkey hunt. I'll be out in the morning. Good luck to all.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Good luck every one


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Snowing!!!!! Corn field ia white. Jackson county!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

